# Cake in a Jar vs negative Brother



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

OK...no matter what, my brother is a huge negative person. So when I gave a few jars of my cake baked in jar, the test was on. It was chocolate, his favorite. "No way that's going to be good!"

Well, he finally had a chocolate craving, popped the lid, slid out the cake and boy was he sold. He couldn't believe how moist it was with nothing on it - just cake. Tip...I stir in mini marshmellows, which adds gooeiness (is that a word?). It also adds volume, so one on sale 79 cent cake mix made 4 pints. Thought I'd share....Janet


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

Share your modified recipe please. I've heard of this, but never tried it.


----------



## Janette1 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'd like the recipe, too. How long do you process? How full do you fill the jars? I've heard of doing tea breads like this also.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I've never done the cake in a jar or bread in a jar, but I have eaten them. They are wonderful. Someday, I will have to rouse up enough empty jars to do them.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

What a waste of a thread - with no recipe.


----------



## MoCat (Nov 7, 2012)

How long will they last? Share recipe please.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

For what it's worth, here's what Jackie Clay has to say about canning cake in a jar: 


http://www.backwoodshome.com/blogs/JackieClay/2007/12/08/readers-question-cake-in-a-jar/


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I like her. She even tells you that she cannot support the practice at the magazine due to potential liability. BUT..... she does it herself at home. 
That's my kind of lady.


----------



## whitewolf (Nov 9, 2003)

Janet has been having internet problems off and on lately.. I am sure as soon as she is able to get back on line she will be happy to answer your questions.
susan


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

oops.

Negative post, Sorry.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

sorry everyone. since this has been posted many times in the past, I did the unforgiveable - assumed. I can tell you how I do this and it is up to each of you if you choose this. I just use bought cake mixes and WIDE mouth jars. I prefer pint, but your choice. I mix according to directions and I add miniture marshmellow. I bake at 350 degrees. Spray inside of clean jars with oil, pour mix 1/2 way in each jar. Could fill 3 to 4 depending on mix. wipe off any mix on top. Place in baking pan (use cake pan or whatever has sides because it's safer removing from oven) Don't let jars touch and bake. I prefer to heat my lids and rings for better seal. If cake rises above jar - no problem. I insert skewer down middle to check if done. carefully remove and place on counter. dry towel - wipe top - add lid and band and tighten and wait for POP. 

Jars are very hot so please be careful. I've seen where you turn upside down - but I don't. Longest mine has last on shelf is 6 months because they're eaten....Janet


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

kudzuvine said:


> If cake rises above jar - no problem.


Do you cut off the overflow? Or do you just squish it down in there?


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

i use the back of a spoon and mash it down. But once I put too much and it looked like a volcano had exploded and ran down the sides. That was a mess so don't fill over 1/2 up the jar.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Yum. I have several chocolate cake mixes in the pantry that I need to use; I'm going to try these in half pint jars. With as many teenage grandchildren as I have, these won't last long!


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

This sounds great. I'm going to give it a try; I've got some mixes which are about to expire.
Thanks!


----------

